# Some Hope-story



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Prologue 

I open my eyes trying to breathe gasping for air. I can feel the heavy object laying on me, completely covering me so I can't see what going on. I don't know how I got here, how it got on me, I don't remember anything that happened. I thought I heard voices, it was raining. The sky, which was invisible to me almost seemed to be crying as if something bad happened , almost as if it was mourning someones loss. I could see small streaks of light flowing under the object onto me, the last thing I remember was sirens alarming everyone, my dad turning the RV around to find safety. My brother following in pursuit with the horse trailer. But trying to find safety from what? 


I still couldn't figure out what was going on, what were the sirens for? I couldn't remember how I got here, why I was being crushed. I tried to yell for help but the pain was to intense, I had to stop. I could barely breathe. I had to force myself to stay awake, stay alive, and figure out what was going on. I tried to look around, it looked like shingles off of a roof laying next to me, almost as if a building fell on me. But how was that possible? 

Last I knew we were in a RV, driving though Galveston to one of the beaches to camp out and ride the horses. Until the sirens! That's right the sirens, I tried to grasp the memory but it seemed to slowly slip away, as if it didn't want to be caught, didn't want to be remembered. I slowly fell into sleep, hoping I could remember what was going on after I woke again.


Let me know what you think about it so far. just the prologue so far, but i will probably be changing it up. Supposed to be about a hurricane. I do know it seems all over the place right now, but its just a "Rough Draft" would love to have someone critique it.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

More! More! Your writing style is fantastic!


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, i'll be writing more soon, probably the first chapter...


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Jan 16 3:21 am Chapter 1



Have you ever woken up knowing something bad could happen, the possibility seeming bigger than ever? I sat up in bed reaching over to shut my alarm off, shaking off the feeling as excitement took over, with the temptation to go back to sleep lurking behind. We were taking four of our horses to the beach to ride! It would be different from riding around the show ring , or training in the arena. I stretched trying to get the energy to get out of bed, I slowly lowered my feet to the floor, while simultaneously laying back down.

“Kayla, hurry up we need to start loading up!” James yelled, he was eager to get moving and get the three Thoroughbreds, Comet, Ashes, and Role. And the two Arabians, Storm, and Izza loaded up.

Kayla summed up the energy to get out of bed and get dressed grabbing her already packed suit case and heading down the stairs.

James took her suit case and put it in the RV while Kayla went to catch Ashes and her parents and younger sister getting the other three horses. Ashes, the young stallion was her favorite horse, he was a champion on the track, but his being pushed to hard and his attitude towards racing changed his career. Ashes was due to be put down, but Kayla had known he had potential and had formed a deep bond with the colt over the past few years.

They caught all the horses bring them in to be loaded. Kayla , James, and Kate worked to finish loading tack while their parents finished the RV. 
It was 4:00 by the time they finished up and hit the road, it was a five hour drive to Galveston's beaches, and if they had time they would detour to South Padre Island and go there, or at least that was the plan.

James was driving the trailer with Kate, and Kayla, her parents, Cody, and Jane were in the RV leading the way.

Kayla was five foot six, fifteen years old, she long golden brown hair ,and bright blue eyes taking after her father the most, she had a passion for horses and working in the medical field, she volunteered when ever she got the chance. Her family owned a huge horse farm, and she had been riding since she was little, competing in a variety of horse events.

James was three years older than her and Kate two years younger than her, and both her best friends along with being her siblings, they had done almost everything together.


Kayla's phone went off to weather alerts for the area, she ignored them, as she heard the weather was supposed to be great, but she did notice an ere change in the sky.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Slow your writing down a little bit. Some of the run ons are from excited writing and takes away from the great story. This could be epic if you pace yourself. I really like the base so far.


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, i will fix the errors, multiple run ons, i didn't notice it until you pointed that out.

I was rushing to write the first chapter due to time( and also while i still remembered what i wanted to write) , would it help to maybe add more detail to?

As soon as i get the chance i will go through and edit the necessary things


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

As long as you are able to put the added details in without distracting the reader from the story. That is a very tricky tool to use and used wrong will ruin a great story.


----------

